# Kwame Breaks his ankle?



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

*Kwame Breaks his Ankel?*

Taken from RealGM-

"Got some bad news about Kwame today. He broke his ankle playing pick up with some boys in Georgia. Sounds like 2005 is off to a bad start. As to the severity of it, no one yet knows because he has not seen the Wizards medical staff as of yesterday. It happend down in Georgia and he was not very "timely" about telling Ernie and eddie about the situation. I have no idea if it is a stress fracture or a clean break. But again, I was told Kwame Brown broke his ankle. This will be a HUGE story in the days to come. Apparently, they are trying to keep it very quiet until they know all the details and how long he will be out. And down play it once the story surfaces. Either way, this is a big blow to the Wizards already this season.Just remember, you heard it here first."

Credibilities issues came about, but some people responded with-

"He was right before about grizzard."

"This guy has had the scoop in the past. He was the first report on JJ being done for the season with his ACL injury. If it does turn out to be true, there goes a wasted off-season (if not worse).'

Lets see if he's right, and if he is, our season might be over before it begins.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It wouldn't be the Wizards if something like this didn't happen. 

I hope this is not true.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Definitely need more info before really thinking about what this will do to us -- confirmation, seriousness of the injury, time he'd be out, potential permanent effcts, and so on.

Taking just the info provided though, it sounds like a sucky situation. I'll leave it at that for the moment.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

he'll still be ready for the season though probably


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

One other question to anyone who knows, assuming the worst is true and he did break an ankle, what's the recovery time on that? I am terrible with sports injuries and the healing/rehabbing time, so anyone who knows that sort of thing clue me in.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> One other question to anyone who knows, assuming the worst is true and he did break an ankle, what's the recovery time on that? I am terrible with sports injuries and the healing/rehabbing time, so anyone who knows that sort of thing clue me in.


Their's so many different levels to breaking an ankel that it's hard to tell until we get full information. If it's just a stress facture, than I believe he would be good to go by training camp. If it's a clean break, than who knows. 

Likely he wouldn't miss any regular season games. But, the big thing is that it would hurt his off-season development as he wouldn't be able to play B-Ball for a while.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man this is just terrible. man you gotta be kidding me. I'm about to go looking for info on this. 

Man we are cursed. 

I hope he just sprained it and this is 2nd hand bad info. 

But my dad broke his ankle. Happened similar to kwame's situation. My dad sprained his ankle badly 3 month's before he slipped and broke it. The sprain weakened it and then pop clean break, had surgery got a pin put in and took about 5 month's before ihe got back 100% on it. 

This could be terrible.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

You guys better start thinking Grant Hill because this is a Wizards' injury.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Man this is just terrible. man you gotta be kidding me. I'm about to go looking for info on this.
> 
> Man we are cursed.
> ...


If it's true let's hope for the best. We may end up starting the season with Jamison at PF.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Sometimes, when you feel like something is wrong, and you just don't know what it is, this happens, and you somehow feel all right again because nothings's changed. How soon before Arenas starts eating hotdogs on the bench, and Etan THomas "Hot Plates" it out of the league? I bet Haywood films "My Giant 2" before the first 2 though.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kwame Breaks his Ankel?*



> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Taken from RealGM-
> 
> "Got some bad news about Kwame today. He broke his ankle playing pick up with some boys in Georgia. Sounds like 2005 is off to a bad start. As to the severity of it, no one yet knows because he has not seen the Wizards medical staff as of yesterday. It happend down in Georgia and he was not very "timely" about telling Ernie and eddie about the situation. I have no idea if it is a stress fracture or a clean break. But again, I was told Kwame Brown broke his ankle. This will be a HUGE story in the days to come. Apparently, they are trying to keep it very quiet until they know all the details and how long he will be out. And down play it once the story surfaces. Either way, this is a big blow to the Wizards already this season.Just remember, you heard it here first."
> ...


Man I hope this guy is wrong as heck. You know sometimes things are told to be worse than they are. 

This just makes me realize that when at the end of the season when Kwame sprained his ankle that maybe the Wizards medical staff didn't go in and look at it well enough and maybe there was something that was their that was weak and they could have advised Kwame on. 

Wizards medical staff has been called out many times before. 

I just hope this is not true. 

Please update us.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> You guys better start thinking Grant Hill because this is a Wizards' injury.


You're right if true this puts us on the Wizards timetable. 

John Hotplate Williams just when he was showing us the potential he tears up his knee. 

We need to start multiplying when the info comes out about his return.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

I fractured my ankle in 5th grade, I am not sure if a broken ankle and a fractuerd ankle are the same thing. It took about a month to recover.


----------



## Most Ballingest Playa (Jun 9, 2004)

It took Michael Vick an entire pre-season and nearly all the regular season to get to just 80%


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

well we kinda have 4 months, i mean seriously what ankle injury would take more than 4 months to recover?


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Most Ballingest Playa</b>!
> It took Michael Vick an entire pre-season and nearly all the regular season to get to just 80%


From what I remember, Ray Lewis tackled the hell out of him and Vick hurt his ACL. ACL and ankle are 2 different things I believe. I just remember watching that on Comcast and the crowd holding their breaths for ever


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twinz2gether</b>!
> well we kinda have 4 months, i mean seriously what ankle injury would take more than 4 months to recover?


Grant Hill, Grant Hill, Grant Hill.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

I broke my ankle in the first half of a league game this year and came back to play in the second half. But, later that night after the swelling had built up, I was in serious pain and was on crutches for 2 weeks and was back to 100% in about a month. X-rays revealed that I had also broken several small bones in my foot, but that did not make a significant difference in my recovery time. My friends joked that for the first time ever, someone really did get an ankle broken during a basketball game.

My concern is Kwame conditioning- I was hoping he'd coming into the season in top condition, but if he is out for any length of time, he may have to play his way into shape. Also, I hope this doesn't affect his already low confidence level- he might shy away from rough play for fear of injury (and morph into our old friend, Chris Webber.)


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>twinz2gether</b>!
> well we kinda have 4 months, i mean seriously what ankle injury would take more than 4 months to recover?


Grant Hill


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Grant Hill, Grant Hill, Grant Hill.


Grant Hill had a stress fracture... not the sames as a clean break - I guess we don't even know what happened to Kwame, if anything


----------



## Most Ballingest Playa (Jun 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CP26</b>!
> 
> From what I remember, Ray Lewis tackled the hell out of him and Vick hurt his ACL. ACL and ankle are 2 different things I believe. I just remember watching that on Comcast and the crowd holding their breaths for ever


It was Adalius Thomas, not Ray Lewis, and it wasn't a hard hitting tackle. He just landed on Mike funny


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah, I was playing Basketball with my brother, went to block him, and came down on my right foot sideways. Broke the pinky toe, hurt like hell, and I fully recovered in a month-month & a 1/2.

Prob. not the same thing.

BFreak.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hopefully his injury isn't too serious if it is true. Kwame since coming to the league has improved his numbers each season. For Kwame the saying 'with time comes experience' comes into play. Injuries are sensitive things, especially when a broken bone is involved. Players often get injured and make a recovery but the injury stays with them both mentally and physical. When a person injuries themselves they always have the notion that they could always injurt themselves again and could result in more careful play. Also once a person get a injury the chances of them getting the same problem goes higher. If Kwame is injured he needs to take care of it and make sure that he returns full strength so that he can continue to improve.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

If we don't hear any reports by Monday or Tuesday, than I would guess that either a) it's not true, or b) it's not that serious.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> If we don't hear any reports by Monday or Tuesday, than I would guess that either a) it's not true, or b) it's not that serious.


Yeah I'm expecting tommorrow also. Could be just a bad sprain or something HOPEFULLY.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

People are starting to show some serious doubt over on the RealGM forums. This supposedly happened last Thursday, and Sunday is just about over. No one else has gotten wind of the rumor, not even a local paper. That's a long time in this day and age to hold in some info like this.

One other question mark in my opinion is that the guy announced his source as a team doctor. Perhaps I'm wrong here, but isn't it odd for someone with inside info to reveal their source so openly? Maybe if it was from a friend who witnessed the event or something similar I'd understand, but actually labeling someone in the organization specifically as giving you protected info seems like an iffy move. Of course it could be just a bonehead mistake on his part, or maybe I overestimate the potential consequences for the doctor.

I'm not ready to call this rumor fake (or perhaps exaggerated) just yet, but I'm on board with the RealGM posters and you guys that if something isn't made public in the next day or two, odds are that this is bogus.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

You are deluding yourself if you do not think this is real.

These are our Wizards. I will be disappointed in the Curse if Kwame is unscathed.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Well the guy on RealGm says that Kwame is having Surgery on Tuesday. I have no idea how he can go as far as to have surgery without somebody telling the media, it would be too far fetched for nobody to see a 7'0 260 pounder having surgery in the hospital and not report it to somebody.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Mike Vick did not have ACL damage, he had a broken ankle along with ligament damage. The thing to worry about with Kwame is ligament damage. If it's a clean break that's a whole lot better. Of course, this could all just be made up...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm still doubtful, and am growing more so as time passes. Judging by some posts on their board, so are most of their members.

Kwame somehow majorly screws up his ankle in a public setting, so I'll assume there were a decent number of people present -- probably at least a half dozen, though it could easily be a whole lot more. It's been a good four days since this went down, and not even a hint of this has spread to anyone anywhere besides this friend of the team doctor. Just seems to be miraculous for so many people to keep quiet for so long.

Luckily, the guy has given a specific date for the supposed surgery, this Tuesday. While I find it very unlikely that the story was kept under wraps for the four days it has been up to now, we know there's no way possible for it not to be made public after he's actually gone and had surgery. Basically, by midweek, we'll know for sure one way or another. Honestly, after thinking about the situation some I'm going into this period with a "I'll believe it when it's reported" attitude rather than a "I'll believe it until I hear otherwise" attitude.

I'm hoping my positive attitude will offset the curse-fuelers, aka BCH :wiz:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This morning is the morning to keep tabs on the situation. WizardsKev, one of the top members they have over there, has finally caught wind of the topic and he is going to find out for himself what the situation is and try to post back on it as soon as possible. From everything I've seen, there's no reason not to completely trust this guy; whatever he reports back is what I'll likely take as the actual story.


----------



## HoopsAvenue05 (Jul 20, 2004)

This story can't be true. No major media outlets are reporting this and you can't keep a secret in this day and age. I'm relieved.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> You guys better start thinking Grant Hill because this is a Wizards' injury.


 true 

This injury is really bad for the wizards and Kwame i think this will be his "season" and become a 15/10 guy.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

now i really think this is an untrue rumor.

On the real GM forum the guy who originally posted it hasn't spoke for a day or 2. He also said on thursday or friday that he was going to get the details thurs or friday night which he didn't.

This guy i very credible but i think he might have screwed up and accidentally made up a rumor.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Hmm ... he has now edited out all of his posts in the thread. Tough to say whether that's because they aren't true, or if he's heeding the advice of some who brought up the same "You shouldn't reveal your source" point that I did.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

There is a rumor on www.hoopsworld.com that says Kwame may have twisted or broke his ankle.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>f22egl</b>!
> There is a rumor on www.hoopsworld.com that says Kwame may have twisted or broke his ankle.


The guys on RealGM believe that the author of the article is just taking the info off of their board. He doesn't provide any info that WizardsDC101 hadn't already, just some facts on the recovery time of the potential different injuries and his opinion on how it could effect the team.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Its official Kwame broke the 5th meta tarsal in his FOOT. He is scheduled for surgery tomorrow. And Ernie G says Kwame should be ready by the start of camp.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Yeah, I was playing Basketball with my brother, went to block him, and came down on my right foot sideways. Broke the pinky toe, hurt like hell, and I fully recovered in a month-month & a 1/2.
> 
> Prob. not the same thing.
> ...


wow your a monster in a month :laugh:


----------

